# Cybersafety Help Button (Aussies)



## Phantom (Dec 5, 2013)

Could be usefull ???

http://www.communications.gov.au/online_safety_and_security/cybersafetyhelpbutton_download


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 5, 2013)

Could be Phants, but then again the Gubbermint is running it so you'd be on a 3 day waiting list for an answer.


----------



## Phantom (Dec 5, 2013)

Must be fast up your way !! nthego:


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 5, 2013)




----------

